
TN Visa Holders – Worried? - endorphone
Increasingly it is looking like the Trump administration has rigged NAFTA negotiations to fail. If NAFTA is terminated, TN visas go with them.<p>Worried? Do you have a Plan B ready?
======
UnoriginalGuy
People should be careful before discussing their "plan B" in public. Anything
said that can be tied back to you, and may be interpreted to violate
immigration law could cause you to lose a TN visa. This is particularly
important with DHS ramping up their use of social media monitoring.

Just something to dwell on before replying.

~~~
Jeremy1026
As a dumb, uninformed, US Citizen. What part of discussing a Plan B to having
their visa terminated be against immigration law?

~~~
tareqak
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TN_status#Canadian_citizens](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TN_status#Canadian_citizens)
(The USA embassy link on the Wikipedia page isn't working):

    
    
      It must be noted that the TN status will only be granted if the period of stay is *temporary*.
    

If the USCIS or a CBP officer has evidence / reason to believe that a TN
applicant has intentions to immigrate to the US, then the USCIS or the CBP
officer can deny that applicant entry. I wouldn't be surprised if the USCIS or
the CBP would consider an individual holding a TN making statements of a
similar nature within the United States to merit the corresponding
consequences.

~~~
Spoom
It could also trigger a bar to entering the country for several years (or
potentially obtaining _any_ immigration benefit _indefinitely_ ) if they
believe you misrepresented your intentions when applying for the visa in the
first place.

------
spoonie
Not a lawyer. My company’s legal advice was that the TN work permit is in a
separate legal treaty from NAFTA so it would take congress and additional time
(and warning) for the work permit to be revoked, even if NAFTA was repealed
today.

------
bradknowles
Did anyone else look at this subject line and wonder why credit card holders
in Tennessee should have particular reason to be worried about something, as
compared to those of us in other states here in the US.

